# Boys Monark



## Tyler Rice (Apr 15, 2018)

1949 Monark. Still a work in progress, but paint is done and putting together this week. All done myself, no out sourcing.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2018)

I thought your avatar looked familiar...here is a link to my album. These pics were taken in the backyard at my old place.
https://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/1937-elgin-skylark.1676/
The bike in action on a Hurricane Coaster ride (Charlotte, NC) V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice work. What type of paint are you using?


----------



## Tyler Rice (Apr 17, 2018)

Shawn Michael said:


> Nice work. What type of paint are you using?




Nason and crossfire(NAPA) base and clear coat. This is the first one I've ever done. I'll post the final product when I get everything done.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Tyler Rice said:


> Nason and crossfire(NAPA) base and clear coat. This is the first one I've ever done. I'll post the final product when I get everything done.



With modern paints I don't think it really matters too much but just curious why you didn't go with a Nason (Dupont) clear coat as well? V/r Shawn


----------



## Tyler Rice (Apr 18, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> With modern paints I don't think it really matters too much but just curious why you didn't go with a Nason (Dupont) clear coat as well? V/r Shawn




To be 100% honest it's what we had in the paint booth. We paint classic cars as a hobby and it's what we had left over from a 1972 Nova we just did.


----------

